# Australia- where to go?



## Robert T Higaki (Nov 15, 2009)

So far, I have been to six continents. Australia is the last one for me to visit. I figure I can go somewhere in 2'11. Any suggestions as to 'must photograph' in Australia. I can photograph anything from landscapes to wildlife.

                                Thanks,
                                 Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 15, 2009)

You could pop over to NZ while you over this way.... The glaciers and Sounds are awesome photographic opportunities. I've only been to Sydney / Melbourne so can't help much


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Nov 15, 2009)

A lot of people have told me to go to NZ instead but it does not count as a continent. Maybe, I will try to do both countries.

                              Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 15, 2009)

he he - it's a little small to get continent status !


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 16, 2009)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=8392.msg56875#msg56875 date=1258317139]
he he - it's a little small to get continent status !
[/quote]

Well it seems to be home to most of Middle Earth, that ought to count for something.


----------



## happycranker (Nov 16, 2009)

Bob, Try these for starters!

*1** The Pinnacles, Nambung National Park, WA*
A fantastic forest of stone columns has been weathered into weird and wonderful shapes by wind-blown sand.
*2** Junction Pool Lookout, Karijini National Park, WA*
Offers an awe-inspiring view from the rim of Hancock Gorge into three dramatic chasms in the Hamersley Range. 
*3** Geikie Gorge, WA[/]*
Strikingly coloured 3'-m-high limestone cliffs carved from an ancient coral reef by the Fitzroy River.
*4** Bungle Bungle Range, Purnululu National Park, WA*
This remote range is made up of hundreds of striped, beehive-shaped peaks. 
*5** Katherine Gorge, Nitmiluk National Park, NT*
A dramatic series of gorges has been carved here by the Katherine River.
*6** Kings Canyon, Watarrka National Park, NT*
Ancient sandstone walls plunge 1'' m to the floor of this spectacular gorge.
*7** Uluru and Kata Tjuta, NT*
Also known formerly as, respectively, Ayers Rock and the Olgas, these are two of the most dramatically beautiful rock formations in the world. 
8* Wilpena Pound, Flinders Ranges National Park, SA*
Weathering has produced a vast basin ringed by precipitous sandstone cliffs. 
*9** Blue Lake, Mount Gambier, SA*
The main crater of an extinct volcano contains this small but extraordinary lake, whose waters turn vivid turquoise in summer. 
*1'** Wallaman Falls, Girringun National Park, QLD*
Stony Creek, a tributary of the Herbert River, makes a thundering plunge of 268 m down a sheer-walled gorge. 
*11** Whitehaven Beach, Whitsunday Islands National Park, QLD[/]*
Dazzling white sand stretching for more than 9 km fringes a sheltered bay on lush, tropical Whitsunday Island. 
*12** Glass House Mountains, QLD*
Colossal volcanic plugs, the remnants of ancient eruptions, tower over surrounding bush and farmland. 
*13** Cape Byron, NSW[/]*
This steep, rugged promontory with its expansive views and 19'1 lighthouse is the most easterly point on Australia’s mainland. 
*14** The Breadknife, Warrumbungle National Park, NSW*
This once-molten, wafer-thin spire of trachyte rock juts 9' m out of the bush-clad ranges. Exhilarating walking tracks skirt its base. 
*15** Jenolan Caves, NSW*
A subterranean honeycomb of more than 3'' limestone caves filled with weird and wonderful rock formations. 
*16** Mount Arapiles, VIC*
Rising precipitously from the plains of the Wimmera, this massive and dramatic sandstone outcrop entices walkers and intrepid rock climbers. 
*17** Mount Buffalo, VIC*
This vast mass of densely forested granite, 11 km long by 7 km wide, is topped by a boulder-strewn plateau. 
*18** Twelve Apostles, Great Ocean Road, VIC*
Eroded sandstone stacks (actually eight rather than twelve) rise spectacularly from the sea off Port Campbell. 
*19** Cradle Mountain, TAS[/]*
The magnificent craggy peaks of Cradle Mountain, as well as the surrounding valleys and hollows (many now lakes), were carved by long-gone glaciers. 
*2'** Wineglass Bay, Freycinet National Park, TAS[/]*
A perfect semi-circular sweep of pure white sand fronting crystal-clear water and backed by pristine bush makes this cove a gem.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Nov 16, 2009)

[quote author=happycranker link=topic=8392.msg56896#msg56896 date=125834'486]
Bob, Try these for starters!



[/quote]
For starters??? thank you, Peter! I need to buy a nice map and see where all these places are located. If I can visit at least half of these places, I am sure I will have no time for New Zealand.
Thanks again for spending the time to give me such detailed answers to an open ended question. 

                                      Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## happycranker (Nov 16, 2009)

Bob no problem I had this as a PDF from the tourist office. But New Zealand as the guys said earlier is a great place as well, just depends how long you have for the trip!

BTW the cost of getting around OZ is quite high, that is also a factor worth researching. It is not like the US or Europe!


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Nov 17, 2009)

[quote author=happycranker link=topic=8392.msg569'7#msg569'7 date=1258357171]
BTW the cost of getting around OZ is quite high, that is also a factor worth researching. It is not like the US or Europe!
[/quote]
Thanks- Peter.
  I am planning to do my homework. I just purchased a map of Australia from Ebay.

                                      Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Braders (Nov 20, 2009)

If you like beaches and white sand, you can't beat the West Coast.

Rottnest Island
Margarate River
Esperance
Kalbari
Ningaloo reef
Broom

but i am bias!


----------



## happycranker (Nov 21, 2009)

Brad did not know you were from Perth as well, have you just added your location?

Yes they are all great places we went to Broom and Cape Leveque a while ago. Had a quick look at your web site nice.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been staring at the map of Australia. It is very big country. I know two people- one in Sydney and the other in Melbourne. So, I may just hang around the east coast areas and I think I have to make a special trip to Ayers rock. I have almost two years to figure out where to go. Thank you very much - Peter and Brad for your suggestions. 


                            Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 22, 2009)

Bob, you would be most welcome here if you end up down in Australasia!!NZ is compact with diverse scenery in a small space. Some very different stuff from our neighbour like glaciers and volcanic areas. Stunning alps too!!


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Nov 22, 2009)

Geoff,

  I might consider that. Every time , I talk about Australia to a photographer or anybody else. The subject gets changed to New Zealand because of more broader opportunities for photography. Like I said, I have a lot of time to think this over.

                                          Bob- the slide shooter at heart
PS: I cannot help but notice the friendly insults between the two countries especially when I was on the boat to Antarctica back on 2''7. It was quite funny to listen. Australasia? was that a low jab there?


----------



## wirehunt (Dec 10, 2009)

Na, that's what this general area is called.

Tripping around Aussie, it's BIG, I've been around it a couple of times and fly all over the place there. At most I would say if you got around two states in two weeks you'd be moving, in fact all you'd be doing is driving. (They love having those wheels turning there  ) 
Four weeks to each state would be a starting point. Only two places I haven't gotten to are Ayres rock and Tasmania, which I've heard great thing's about, it seems it's a must see.


----------

